# After-Run Coolant Pump



## grahamdini (Apr 13, 2004)

As it has gotten warmer out I realized I don't hear my After-Run Coolant Pump running after I turn my car off. I replaced the thermostat and alternator recently and did not notice my pump having any leaks. I have been looking online to find out about relays or a fuse that I can check, but have found sketchy information.

One site suggested fuse #11 and another said relay #13(J151) under the dash, anyone have any concrete information on where to start? Also, has anyone had their pump die on them and not leak at all? 

My fans have been replaced, and run fine, but I'm worried I will fry the turbo if its not getting a proper cool-down after I drive it hard.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats odd because mine runs for like 10 minutes after I pull it out of the garage and park it in the driveway. Sometimes I think it stays on too long:screwy:


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Pump may have gone bad. Check for power at the pump when it should be on first.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

My pump went bad and I had to replace it. The pump didn't noticeably leak, but there was like hardened burnt coolant residue by one of the connectors. I don't use it anymore if you want it take it off my basements hands.


----------



## grahamdini (Apr 13, 2004)

*fuse #11*

#11 is fine, not to mention it runs my dash, so I kind of knew it was right away.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

it has a 2 pin plug right? run a positive and a negative wire from the battery and see if the bitch pumps.


----------



## b3 vr6 (Dec 10, 2010)

bump for answer


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> My pump went bad and I had to replace it. The pump didn't noticeably leak, but there was like hardened burnt coolant residue by one of the connectors. I don't use it anymore if you want it take it off my basements hands.


Same with my, had it replaced when the car had about 75k miles :thumbup:


----------



## mochap (Jun 28, 2010)

Had the same problem + AC blew only hot air, radiator fans not working and engine temp rise when idle and in traffic. Did lots of search and found this forum which save me $$$awing 2 mins fix. You should try this first! http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=168724&start=0 
This fuse's contact get dirty and you cannot see it until you pull it out! Lots of people are having this problem. Hope it helps.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thats odd because mine runs for like 10 minutes after I pull it out of the garage and park it in the driveway. Sometimes I think it stays on too long:screwy:


Mines similar.

I feel as if my pump runs more after quick starts and shut downs, like just backing out of garage. When it comes on after a short drive it runs like PLAYED says. Yesterday when it was ~85*F it only ran for a couple minutes but stopped before i could get all my golf stuff out of the car.


----------



## b3 vr6 (Dec 10, 2010)

I've got bigger problems my pump runs and the fans run when I turn it off but the minute I turn the motor off anti freeze pushes out of the coolant bubble every single time!!! Bang head no clue replaced the t stat but same problem. Any help is great


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bbu25k


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

If antifreeze is coming out of your coolant reservoir, you either have a bad reservoir, bad cap, or a blockage in your system. I'd get that checked out before too long.


----------

